# Guinness is still limping



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leg*

Is it his back leg?
How old is he?

Is it his front leg and is he 12?
I think it could be arthritis, but I would think the vet will want to xray and possibly do a blood test=perhaps a fasting one


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

He's 12+
It's his right front leg.
Also, he seems to hold it off to an angle away from his body both when walking and when just standing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

I would get him in today for xrays and maybe they will want a blood test.
Hoping it isn't anything really serious.
Will you let us know what they say?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

He has pretty severe arthritis in his elbow. The x-rays showed lots of little jagged bits on the elbow.
Oddly enough this is the same dog that went running with me 3X a week up until 6 mo ago when he had his splenectomy.
I had quit walking both dogs when Kenzie went into heat, and that fits the timeframe for when his limping first started. Guess some exercise is good for arthritis!
I'm going to give him adequan shots weekly for 3 weeks than go to monthly (or sooner if needed)
I also have vetprofen and tramadol to give as needed for pain-but somewhat sparingly


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Hugs to Guinness.


----------

